
Opacus: A library that enables training PyTorch models with differential privacy - homarp
https://github.com/pytorch/opacus
======
homarp
see also the press release:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24333420](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24333420)

